# Breeding Earthworms



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all, im looking to breed Earthworms as another source of food for my reps,

so if anyone can help me in anyway that would be great thanks


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, i just keep mine in a dark wardrobe in a medium size tub filled with compost and spray it every couple of days, im not sure but dont they just naturally breed with no help from us?


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

Parky said:


> Well, i just keep mine in a dark wardrobe in a medium size tub filled with compost and spray it every couple of days, im not sure but dont they just naturally breed with no help from us?


Yea they do, was just wondering if anyone feeds leaf litter etc, and how many is best to starta colony


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

You can buy worms on livefood websites i sell them, then place them in a dark tub and add compost, then the securt add some mash potatoe unsalted


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> You can buy worms on livefood websites i sell them, then place them in a dark tub and add compost, then the securt add some mash potatoe unsalted


Thanks mate, how much do u charge?? and where are you based


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Pm'ed


----------

